# List of All TBT Collectibles



## Jacob (Jan 4, 2019)

Spoiler:  Info



There has been some recent discussion in the Collectible's General chat about the different collectibles that exist, and some came as a shock to some members. There are so many amazing collectibles here on TBT that members can't even recognize them all- and some of them get lost in the inventories of inactive members. In order to keep the Marketplace educated and up to date about collectibles - as well as pay respect to the creators of these collectibles - I am compiling a complete list of TBT Collectibles so none of them go forgotten.

This list will be in correspondence with the collectibles wiki which was created by TBT Members.

--------

This list showcases every collectible released on the Bell Tree Forums, including retired, non-tradable, and outdated collectibles. Further information about each collectible's origin and bio can be found on the wikipedia page.

Because so many collectibles have been released here on TBT. I will be posting images of the collectibles together on a photoshop document, meaning if you need to copy the image address of each collectible, please use the images found on the wikipedia.

As of right now, I am not including add-ons.
Animated collectibles can be seen as GIFs on post 47 of this thread, thanks to *LambdaDelta*!



* - Retired - Most Likely Will Not Return, But Still Exists 
* - Disappeared after event - Does Not Exist Anymore
* - Turned into different collectibles - Does Not Exist Anymore​


*List of Collectibles*




*Birthstones
⭒☆━━━━━━━━━━━━━━━━━☆⭒*
_tradable_









































Spoiler:  Birthstones



*Tradable*

January (Garnet)
February (Amethyst)
March (Aquamarine)
April (Diamond)
May (Emerald)
June (Pearl)
July (Ruby)
August (Peridot)
September (Sapphire)
October (Opal)
November (Topaz)
December (Turquoise)


Spoiler:  Shop Prices



299 Bells for every stone









*Fruit
⭒☆━━━━━━━━━━━━━━━━━☆⭒*
_tradable_
















_old design_










Spoiler:  Fruit



*Tradable*

Pear
Orange
Cherry
Peach
Apple

*Old Design*

Dark Pear*
Dark Orange*


Spoiler:  Shop Prices



Pear - 39
Orange - 79
Cherry - 119
Peach - 159
Apple - 199









*Houses
⭒☆━━━━━━━━━━━━━━━━━☆⭒*
_tradable_























Spoiler:  Houses



*Tradable*

ど (Cyan)
う (Pink)
ぶ (Teal)
つ (Dark Blue)
の (Yellow)
森 (Green)


Spoiler:  Shop Prices



ど (Cyan) - 39
う (Pink) - 89
ぶ (Teal) - 89
つ (Dark Blue) - 149
の (Yellow) - 189
森 (Green) - 49








*Cake
⭒☆━━━━━━━━━━━━━━━━━☆⭒*
_tradable_










_not tradable_



_old design_
















Spoiler:  Cakes



*Tradable*

Cake*
Tasty Cake
Chocolate Cake

*Not Tradable*
Pumpkin Pie

*Old Design*

Cake (2012 Design)*
Dark Cake*
Chocolate Cake (old)*
Cake (2012 Shop Design)*



Spoiler:  Shop Price



Cake - 29
Chocolate Cake - 129
Tasty Cake - 29
Pumpkin Pie - n/a (Staff Favorite Prize)










*Plants
⭒☆━━━━━━━━━━━━━━━━━☆⭒*
_tradable_






Spoiler:  Plants



*Tradable*

Rose
Cosmo
Lily
Tulip
Violet
Pansy
Carnation
Red Turnip
Spring Clover
Famous Mushroom
Spring Sakura
Kaleidoclover
Black Famous Mushroom


Spoiler:  Shop Price



Cosmo - 39
Pansy - 39
Rose - 39
Lily - 39
Violet - 39
Tulip - 39
Carnation - 79
Pink Hybrid Cosmo - 299
Pink Hybrid Lily - 299
Blue Hybrid Pansy - 299
Blue Hybrid Rose - 299
Pink Hybrid Rose - 1,000,000
Pink Hybrid Tulip - 1,000,000
Blue Hybrid Violet - n/a
Black Hybrid Rose - 150 tbt
Black Famous Mushroom - 350 tbt

_*Some Hybrid Flowers can also be obtained by actual hybreeding during Flower Weeks*_








* Characters 
⭒☆━━━━━━━━━━━━━━━━━☆⭒*
_tradable



Old Design_







Spoiler:  Characters



*Tradable*

Lobo
Mint
Ruby
Coco
Lucky
Isabelle
Pave
Leif
Jack
Jingle
Tortimer
Vesta

*Old Designs*

Pave*
Lobo*
Mint*
Jack*


Spoiler:  Shop Price



Pave - 117
Lobo - 180
Mint - 180
Leif - 95
Isabelle - 99
Ruby - 180
Coco - 180
Lucky - 180
Jack - 310
Jingle - 15 Tinsel
Tortimer - 20 Tokens
Vesta - 180 Bells








* Christmas 
⭒☆━━━━━━━━━━━━━━━━━☆⭒*
_tradable_




_not tradable_




_disappeared after event_







Spoiler:  Christmas



*Tradable*

Winter Mittens
Jingle Doll
Kap'n Doll
Timmy Doll
Lump of Coal
Christmas Candy
Christmas Gold Candy
Festive Bell
Tin Robot
Matryoshka Doll
Tricolored Puppy Plush
Green Christmas Stocking
Cocotryoshka
Jingloid
Kwanzaa Candy
Snow Angel Snowman
Red Christmas Stocking
Dreamy Bear Plush
Yule Log
Snow Bunny
Aurora Sky
Snowflake Glow Wand

*Not Tradable*

2016 Candy Cane
2017 Candy Cane
2018 Candy Cane
2019 Candy Cane
2020 Candy Cane
2021 Candy Cane
Special Snowflake

*Disappeared After Event*

Special Snowflake Raffle Ticket*
Holiday Lights*
Holiday Gifts*
December Tickets*


Spoiler:  Shop Price



Jingle Doll - 7 Tinsel
Kap'n Doll - 7 Tinsel
Timmy Doll - 7 Tinsel
Winter Mitten - 1 Tinsel
Lump of Coal - Orange gift (499)
2016 Candy Cane - 1 Token
Christmas Candy - 15 Tinsel
2017 Candy Cane - 1 Token
2018 Candy Cane - 1 Token
2021 Candy Cane - 2 Tokens
Gold Candy - 45 Tinsel
Special Snowflake - n/a
Holiday Lights - 10/14/29 bells (Depending on the year)
Holiday Gifts - 10/15/20 Snowflakes ; 49/499 bells
December Tickets - 0 bells
Festive Bell - 20 Snowflakes
Tin Robot - 20 Snowflakes
Matryoshka Doll - 20 Snowflakes
Tricolored Puppy Plush - 20 Snowflakes
Green Christmas Stocking - 20 Snowflakes
2020 Candy Cane - 1 Token
Cocotryoshka Doll - n/a Event Prize
Jingloid - 45 Silver Bells
Kwanzaa Candy - 45 Silver Bells
Snow Angel Snowman - 45 Silver Bells
Red Christmas Stocking - 30 Silver Bells
Dreamy Bear Plush - 125 Silver Bells
Snowflake Glow Wand - 400 Silver Bells








* Easter 
⭒☆━━━━━━━━━━━━━━━━━☆⭒*
_tradable_
















































































































_not tradable_







_old design_







Spoiler:  Easter



*Tradable*

Classic Easter egg
Togepi Egg
Yoshi Egg
Waluigi Egg
Easter Egg
Sakura Egg
Candy Egg
Pikachu Egg
Dark Egg
Poptart Egg
Kirby Egg
Chao Egg
Galaxy Egg
Zen Egg
Eevee Egg
Frost Egg
Leaf Ticket Egg
Aurora Egg
Ditto Egg
Dreamy Egg
Nightmare Egg
Pikmin Egg
Pastel Disco Ball Egg
Disco Ball Egg
Zipper Sakura
Daisy Easter Egg
Turquoise Squid Easter Egg
My Melody Easter Egg
Dragonscale Easter Egg
Prismatic Easter Egg
Fossil Easter Egg
Ladybug Easter Egg
Paradise Planning Easter Egg
Splat Easter Egg
Blue Junimo Easter Egg
Spring Bloom Easter Egg

*Not Tradable*

Golden Egg
Easter Bunny*

*Old Design*

Thunder's Cardboard Egg
Jeremy's JPEG Resetti Egg
Oblivia's Starpower Egg
Oblivia's Happy Egg
Laudine's Eyes Closed
Thunder's Golden Breakfast
Dancing Number 7 Egg
Animated 7 Egg*



Spoiler:  Shop Price



Classic Easter egg - 3/4/5 eggs depending on year
Easter egg - 3/4 eggs
Yoshi Egg - 5/9 eggs
Togepi Egg - 9 eggs
Waluigi Egg - 6 eggs
Sakura Egg - 6 eggs
Pikachu Egg - 6 eggs
Candy Egg - 10 eggs
Dark Egg - 15 eggs
Poptart Egg - 3 eggs
Chao Egg - 6 eggs
Kirby Egg - 6 eggs
Zen Egg - 10 eggs
Eevee egg - 3 eggs
Leaf Ticket Egg - 3 eggs
Frost Egg - 7 eggs
Disco Egg - 10 eggs
Aurora egg - 10 eggs
Galaxy Egg - 15 eggs
Golden Egg - Depending on year, every egg possible
Red Pikmin Easter Egg - 3 eggs
Happy Ditto Easter Egg - 3 eggs
Pastel Disco Ball Egg - 7 eggs
Nightmare Easter Egg - 10 eggs
Dreamy Easter Egg - 10 eggs
Zipper Sakura - 1 egg
Daisy Easter Egg - 3 eggs
Turquoise Squid Easter Egg - 6 eggs
My Melody Easter Egg - 6 eggs
Dragonscale Easter Egg - 10 eggs
Prismatic Easter Egg - 15 eggs
Fossil Easter Egg - 3 eggs
Ladybug Easter Egg - 6 eggs
Paradise Planning Easter Egg - 6 eggs
Splat Easter Egg - 9 eggs
Blue Junimo Easter Egg - 9 eggs
Spring Bloom Easter Egg - 14 eggs
Thunder's Cardboard Egg - 3 eggs
Jeremy's JPEG Resetti Egg - 3 eggs
Oblivia's Starpower Egg - 7 eggs
Oblivia's Happy Egg - 10 eggs
Laudine's Eyes Closed - 10 eggs
Thunder's Golden Breakfast - 21 eggs
Animated 7 Egg - n/a
Easter Bunny - finding 10 eggs








* TBT Fair 
⭒☆━━━━━━━━━━━━━━━━━☆⭒*
_tradable_




_not tradable_




_disappeared after event_



_old design_






Spoiler:  TBT Fair



*Tradable*

Red feather
Yellow feather
Green feather
Blue feather
Pink feather
Purple feather
White feather
Black feather
Rad Feather
Hot Feather
Fresh Feather
Cool Feather
Sweet Feather
Glam Feather
Boss Feather
Pinwheel
Red Balloon
Orange Balloon
Green Balloon
Light Blue Balloon
Blue Balloon
Celeste Chick Plush
Sheep Plush
Mom's Plush
Bluebird of Happiness Plush
Flower Wand
Heart Wand
Star Wand
Enchanted Butterfly Wand
Invader
Pinky
Goomba
Red Start Fragment
Yellow Star Fragment
Green Star Fragment
Blue Star Fragment
Pink Star Fragment
Purple Star Fragment
White Star Fragment
Rose Crystal
Citrine Crystal
Caustic Crystal
Opalescent Crystal
Pearlescent Crystal
Glowing Butterfly Spirit
Gleaming Butterfly Spirit
Fly Agaric Mushroom Lamp
Golden Mushroom Lamp
Viridis Mushroom Lamp
Indigo Mushroom Lamp
Death Angel Mushroom Lamp
Lily Of the Valley
Rebel Gnome



*Not Tradable*

Green Pinwheel
Rainbow Feather
Crescent Moon Wand
Tetris Grid
Rainbow Star Fragment
Shooting Star
Heart Of the Forest
Enchanted Bloom
Rosewater Potion
Blue Rosewater Potion
2013 Fair Patch
2014 Fair Patch
2016 Fair Patch
2017 Fair Patch
2020 Fair Patch
2022 Fair Patch

*Disappeared After Event*

Goose Plush (Old and New)

*Old Design*

Green Balloon
Blue Balloon



Spoiler:  Shop Price



Red feather - 5/10/12 tickets ; 40 Tinsel
yellow feather - 5/10/12 tickets
green feather - 5/10/12 tickets ; 30 Tinsel
blue feather - 5/10/12 tickets
purple feather - 10/25 tickets
pink feather - 10/25 tickets
white feather - 15/30 tickets
black feather - 40 tickets
rainbow feather - n/a
pinwheel - 25 tickets (or 0 tickets - spin the wheel event)
blue balloon - 10 tickets
green balloon - 10 tickets
hot feather - 12 tickets
cool feather - 12 tickets
fresh feather - 12 tickets
rad feather - 25 tickets
glam feather - 20 tickets
sweet feather - 20 tickets
boss feather - 35 tickets
Green Animated Pinwheel - n/a
Flower Glow Wand - 15 tickets
Heart Glow wand - 15 tickets
Star Glow Wand - 20 tickets
Animated Crescent Moon Glow Wand - n/a Staff Favorite Prize
Enchanted Butterfly Wand - 75 tickets
Pinky - 20 tickets
Goomba - 15 tickets
Invader - 15 tickets
Animated Tetris - n/a
Red Start Fragment - 12 tickets
Yellow Star Fragment - 12 tickets
Green Star Fragment - 12 tickets
Blue Star Fragment - 12 tickets
Pink Star Fragment - 30 tickets
Purple Star Fragment - 30 tickets
White Star Fragment - 55 tickets
Celeste Chick Plush - 55 tickets
Sheep Plush - 25 tickets
Mom's Plush - 25 tickets
Bluebird of Happiness Plush - 25 tickets
Rose Crystal - 30 tickets
Citrine Crystal - 15 tickets
Caustic Crystal - 15 tickets
Opalescent Crystal - 30 tickets
Pearlescent Crystal - 45 tickets
Glowing Butterfly Spirit - 55 tickets
Gleaming Butterfly Spirit - 55 tickets
Fly Agaric Mushroom Lamp - 45 tickets
Golden Mushroom Lamp - 25 tickets
Viridis Mushroom Lamp - 15 tickets
Indigo Mushroom Lamp - 15 tickets
Death Angel Mushroom Lamp - 45 tickets
Lily Of the Valley - 35 tickets
Rebel Gnome - 180 Bells
Rosewater Potion - 1 Super Token
Blue Rosewater Potion - 1 Super Token
Heart Of The Forest - n/a event prize
Enchanted Bloom - n/a staff favorite
Goose Plush - ??? (Staff Only)
Pavé Tail Feather Collectible - n/a (Event Staff Favorite Prize)
Rainbow Star Fragment - n/a (Contest Prize)
Shooting Star - n/a (Event Staff Favorite Prize)
2013 Patch - 2 tickets
2014 patch - 5 tickets
2016 patch - 5 tickets
2017 patch - 3 tickets
2020 patch - 3 tickets
2022 Patch - 2 tickets







* Camp Bell Tree
⭒☆━━━━━━━━━━━━━━━━━☆⭒*
_tradable_





























_










Not Tradable










_



Spoiler:  Camp Bell Tree



*Tradable*

Green Moon Jellyfish
Blue Moon Jellyfish
Pink Moon Jellyfish
Gold Moon Jellyfish
Silver Moon Jellyfish
Pearl-Oyster Shell Plush
Oarfish Head
Oarfish Body
Oarfish Tail
Bee Plush
Clownfish Plush
Dino Plush

*Not Tradable*

Camp Bell Tree 2021 Patch
Rainbow Moon Jellyfish
Ocean Pearl



Spoiler:  Shop Price



Green Moon Jellyfish - 15 Campfire Tokens
Blue Moon Jellyfish - 15 Campfire Tokens
Pink Moon Jellyfish - 40 Campfire Tokens
Gold Moon Jellyfish - 80 Campfire Tokens
Silver Moon Jellyfish - 80 Campfire Tokens
Pearl-Oyster Shell Plush - 20 Campfire Tokens
Oarfish Head - N/A (Event Prize)
Oarfish Body - N/A (Event Prize)
Oarfish Tail - N/A (Event Prize)
Bee Plush - 25 Woodland Tokens
Clownfish Plush - 25 Ocean Tokens
Dino Plush - 25 Mountain Tokens
Camp Bell Tree 2021 Patch - 2 Campfire Tokens
Rainbow Moon Jellyfish - N/A (Staff Favorite/Prize)
Ocean Pearl - N/A (Winning Team Trophy)






* Halloween 
⭒☆━━━━━━━━━━━━━━━━━☆⭒*
_tradable_




_not tradable_



_disappeared after event_




_old design_







Spoiler:  Halloween



*Tradable*

Red Candy
Orange Candy
Yellow Candy
Green Candy
Blue Candy
Purple Candy
Pierrot Candy
Wix Candy
Friday the 13th Candy
Rainbow Candy
Bloodshot Potion
Purple Bat Potion
Eerie Star Potion
Swamp Potion
Angel Wings Potion
Raven Wings Potion
Pumpkin Cupcake
Ancient Candle
Voodoo Doll
Wallopoid
Gourdy
Ghostly Preserves
Spectral Preserves
Pumpkin Glow Wand
Rafflesia
Shadow Kitty Plush
Fancy Kitty Plush
Weird Doll
Strange Doll
Quirky Doll
Candy Corn Halloweaster Egg
Moonlight Halloweaster Egg
Zombie Halloweaster Egg
Cobweb Halloweaster Egg
Flick Halloweaster Egg
Will-o'-the-wisp Halloweaster Egg
Boo Halloweaster Egg
Gastly Halloweaster Egg

*Not Tradable*

Pink Candy
Dark Candy
Ancient Lantern*
Ancient Scroll*
Key to Bell Tree Manor

*Disappear After Event*

Golden Axe*
Throwing Beans*
Golden Shovel*
Music Note*
Lucky Coin*
Spooky Toothpaste*

*Old Design *

Red Candy*
Yellow Candy*
Green Candy*
Blue Candy*
Dark Candy*


Spoiler:  Shop Price



Red candy - 6/29 Bells ; 1 Tinsel
orange candy - 666 Bells
yellow candy - 5/19/39 Bells
green candy - 59 Bells ; 5 Tinsel
blue candy - 99 Bells
purple candy - 299 Bells
pink candy - n/a
pierrot candy- 15 Spirit Tokens
wix candy- 15 Spirit Tokens
Friday the 13th Candy - Random transformed yellow candy
Rainbow Candy - Random transformed yellow candy (~2-3%)
dark candy - n/a
Golden Axe - n/a
Throwing Beans - n/a
Golden Shovel - n/a
Music Note - n/a
Lucky Coin - n/a
Ancient Candle - 119 Bells
Pumpkin Cupcake - 149 Bells
Voodoo Doll - 99 Bells
Wallopoid - 30 Haunted Coins
Ghostly Preserves - 30 Haunted Coins
Pumpkin Glow Wand - 120 Haunted Coins
Weird Doll - 61 Bells
Strange Doll - 30 Spirit Tokens
Quirky Doll - n/a (Event Prize)
Ancient Scroll - n/a
Ancient Lantern - n/a
Key to Bell Tree Manor - 5 Golden Haunted Coins
Spooky Toothpaste - 666 Bells
Purple Bat Potion - 213 Bells / 20 Bad Luck Charms
Bloodshot Potion - 26 Bad Luck Charms
Swamp Potion - 26 Bad Luck Charms
Eerie Star Potion - n/a (participation prize)
Candy Corn Egg - 3 eggs
Moonlight Egg - 6 eggs
Zombie Egg - 6 eggs
Cobweb Egg - 10 eggs
Flick Egg - 15 eggs
Will-o'-the-wisp Halloweaster Egg  - 60 Haunted Coins
Boo Halloweaster Egg - 60 Haunted Coins
Angel Wings Potion - 45 Ghostly Gold
Raven Wings Potion - 45 Ghostly Gold
Rafflesia - 15 Ghostly Gold
Spectral Preserves - 25 Ghostly Gold
Gourdy - 30 Ghostly Gold
Shadow Kitty Plush - 30 Ghostly Gold
Fancy Kitty Plush - 60 Ghostly Gold
Gastly Halloweaster Egg - 7 Ghostly Gold








* Pokeballs
⭒☆━━━━━━━━━━━━━━━━━☆⭒*
_tradable_







Spoiler:  Pokeballs



*Tradable*

Pokeball
Moon Ball
Love Ball

(+ Spinning Pokeball*, The spinning version of the pokeball had the same design as the pokeball, but was animated and rotated in a circle. Can be seen on Post 47 of this thread. It was active during the Pokeball Raffle.)


Spoiler:  Shop Price



Love Ball - 1 token
Moon Ball - 1 token
Pokeball - 74 bells








* TBT Fire Festival 
⭒☆━━━━━━━━━━━━━━━━━☆⭒*
_not tradable_







Spoiler:  TBT Fire Festival



*Not Tradable*

Orange Mote of Flame
Blue Mote of Flame
Thunder Flame*


Spoiler:  Shop Price



Orange Mote of Flame - 1 Ember
Blue Mote of Flame - 3 Embers
Thunder Flame - n/a








* TBT Summers 
⭒☆━━━━━━━━━━━━━━━━━☆⭒*
_tradable_







_not tradable_










Spoiler:  TBT Summers



*Tradable*

Ice Cream Swirl
Popsicle

*Not Tradable*

Pink Shell
Blue Shell


Spoiler:  Shop Price



Ice Cream Swirl - 149 Bells
Popsicle - 99 Bells
Pink Shell - n/a (staff favorite)
Blue Shell - n/a (participation prize)








* Trophies 
⭒☆━━━━━━━━━━━━━━━━━☆⭒*
_not tradable_






 

 

 


_old design_







Spoiler:  Trophies



*Not Tradable*

Gold Trophy
Silver Trophy
Bronze Trophy
Ribbon*
Animated Snow Globe*
Trophy*
Star Trophy Green
Star Trophy Blue
Star Trophy Purple
Star Trophy Red

*Old Design*

Gold Trophy*
Silver Trophy*
Bronze Trophy*





* Miscellaneous 
⭒☆━━━━━━━━━━━━━━━━━☆⭒*
_tradable_




_not tradable_

























_disappeared after event_







Spoiler:  Misc.



*Tradable*

Flea
Toy Hammer
Dreamy Party Popper
Party Popper
Pavé Pink Feather
Pavé Purple Feather
Pink Love Potion

*Not Tradable*

Bell Bag*
Magical Fireworks
Astral Inner Planet Floating Gold #10*
New Leaf
Happy Home Designer
New Horizons
BTWC Patch
Pavé Tail Feather

*Disappeared After Event*

Toy Hammer Raffle Ticket
Pokeball Raffle Ticket
Pierrot*
Wix*
White Turnip*
Rotten Turnip*
Rotten Red Turnip*
Watering Can*
Fertilizer*
?Test*
Time Stopper*
Valentine's Day Rose*
Toilet Paper*



Spoiler:  Shop Price



Toy Hammer - 1499 Bells ; 60 tinsel
Spring Shamrock - 317 Bells
Time Stopper - 41 Bells
Pierrot - n/a
Bell Bag - n/a (RLC donations)
Flea - 15 Bells
White Turnip - 99 Bells
Kaleidoclover - 1 Token
Red Turnip - 25 Bells
Watering Can - 5 Bells
Spring Sakura - 149 Bells
Fertilizer - 150 Bells
Famous Mushroom - 350 Bells
Party Popper - 201.4 Bells
Astral Inner Planet Floating Gold #10 - 10 Bells
Valentine's Day Rose - 50/49/24 Bells
?Test - n/a
Rotten Turnip - n/a
Wix - n/a
Rotten Red Turnip: n/a
Toilet Paper - 20,000 bells
BTWC Patch - Participation
Pavé Pink Feather - 12 Heart Crystals
Pavé Purple Feather - n/a participation prize
Pink Love Potion - n/a, staff nomination
Pavé Tail Feather - n/a event prize





Spoiler:  Raffle Tickets



Toy Hammer Raffle Ticket
Pokeball Raffle Ticket
Special Snowflake Raffle Ticket


Spoiler:  Shop Price



Toy Hammer Raffle Ticket - 99 Bells
Pokeball Raffle Ticket - 25 Bells
Special Snowflake Raffle Ticket - ???








Spoiler:  Video Game Icons



Happy Home Designer
New Leaf
New Horizons


Spoiler:  Shop Price



Happy Home Designer - 149 bells
New Leaf - 55.55 bells
New Horizons - 49 bells











​


LambdaDelta said:


>








​*Extra Info*
​
Color Coordinated List

A big factor in collectible trading and collecting for many users is the ability to have specific color aesthetics. I compiled a color coordinated list for collectors to use as reference if they want to see how many collectibles fall under a certain color scheme.

_Last updated 06-27-2020_






** Color schemes might not be perfect! **​




Total Design Count: ~374
*Counting Pokeball / Spinning Pokeball, and Firework Variants separately*
*Collectible ID #s go as high as 424.jpeg!*

Total "Tradable" Collectibles Count: ~234

*(Approximations, been a while since last recount!)*


How many can _you_ collect?


​


----------



## LambdaDelta (Jan 4, 2019)

this is great, but please animate the animated collectibles. also, if possible, it'd be nice to have the april fools eggs line up to match their non-joke counterparts. maybe sort and label them in sections by year released? same for stuff like the fair collectibles and ny other recurring events

also, would the bell/item corrections count as add-ons?


----------



## cornimer (Jan 4, 2019)

Awesome guide!! I've never seen some of these before. Thanks for doing this


----------



## Heyden (Jan 4, 2019)

Cool list good idea
also here’s ur turnip
https://www.belltreeforums.com/dbtech/vbshop/images/items/white-turnip.png


----------



## LambdaDelta (Jan 4, 2019)

Heyden said:


> Cool list good idea
> also here’s ur turnip
> https://www.belltreeforums.com/dbtech/vbshop/images/items/white-turnip.png



and here is it rotten
https://www.belltreeforums.com/dbtech/vbshop/images/items/white-turnip-spoiled.png

- - - Post Merge - - -

oh, and it's just the sakura egg. we don't have a sakurai egg to honor that man (yet)


----------



## Jacob (Jan 4, 2019)

LambdaDelta said:


> this is great, but please animate the animated collectibles. also, if possible, it'd be nice to have the april fools eggs line up to match their non-joke counterparts. maybe sort and label them in sections by year released? same for stuff like the fair collectibles and ny other recurring events
> 
> also, would the bell/item corrections count as add-ons?


I will try to get the animated collectibles to animate, but with the limited image restriction I have to arrange all of these on a photoshop document, which you can't export/casually place animated collectibles. So it might take a while before I figure it out!
As with the other suggestions, I will see what I can do! As far as the history on these collectibles (Like which joke eggs turned into what) that kind of info is better laid out in the wiki, this is just a list to remember that they were once in existence! Still, I can play around with their placements n stuff. I think I messed up the Fair's patchs' orders too



Heyden said:


> Cool list good idea
> also here’s ur turnip
> https://www.belltreeforums.com/dbtech/vbshop/images/items/white-turnip.png


sweet tysm

Was rotten turnip ever a thing or did I imagine it?

- - - Post Merge - - -



LambdaDelta said:


> and here is it rotten
> https://www.belltreeforums.com/dbtech/vbshop/images/items/white-turnip-spoiled.png
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> ...




Jk^ Thank you!!

- - - Post Merge - - -



LambdaDelta said:


> also, would the bell/item corrections count as add-ons?



also yea I think so


----------



## cornimer (Jan 4, 2019)

Rotten turnip was def a thing


----------



## honeyaura (Jan 4, 2019)

Handy, thanks Jacob!


----------



## LambdaDelta (Jan 4, 2019)

Jacob said:


> I will try to get the animated collectibles to animate, but with the limited image restriction I have to arrange all of these on a photoshop document, which you can't export/casually place animated collectibles. So it might take a while before I figure it out!



oh, I hadn't even noticed these were all bunched up into singular images tbh. but I think I have an idea for something, so maybe I'll work on and send to you

though on that note, what is the image restriction? I swear I've seen 10 or something like that before, but just with images posted as attachments, and not externally hosted images


----------



## Jacob (Jan 4, 2019)

LambdaDelta said:


> oh, I hadn't even noticed these were all bunched up into singular images tbh. but I think I have an idea for something, so maybe I'll work on and send to you
> 
> though on that note, what is the image restriction? I swear I've seen 10 or something like that before, but just with images posted as attachments, and not externally hosted images



I remember seeing the old guide(s) have multiple pages for collectibles, I think the limit is about 70ish pictures per post

- - - Post Merge - - -

Also- I am working on a count for total amount of tradable collectibles


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Jan 4, 2019)

I really like the collectible with the music note! Also the holiday gifts!

Thank you for making this list, I didn't even know about some fo these collectibles so it's really cool to see them here!


----------



## MasterM64 (Jan 4, 2019)

Excellent job on this thread Jacob!  Hopefully, this thread will get pinned soon and I look forward to seeing where this thread goes in the future!


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Jan 4, 2019)

This guide is very useful. The only one I didn?t know the existence of until today was the blue ribbon. I even knew the present collectibles when I wasn?t even on this site when they existed.


----------



## Mars Adept (Jan 4, 2019)

Correction: New Leaf and HHD are listed in backwards order for some reason.


----------



## King Dorado (Jan 4, 2019)

i have this one too, but i don't remember where it came from...





​
- - - Post Merge - - -

also, i see weird doll in your list, but not wierd doll


----------



## Jacob (Jan 5, 2019)

King Dorado said:


> i have this one too, but i don't remember where it came from...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


NICE find I forgot about him, I will add him in tomorrow probably

Yea, they were the same design, I don't know how else I would be able to distinguish without confusing the reader ; )


----------



## The Pennifer (Jan 5, 2019)

This is great, Jacob! Great job! ... a wonderful Collectible reference for sure


----------



## Sweetley (Jan 5, 2019)

Thanks a lot for that list! Very interesting to see all these collectibles. I didn't even knew some
of them yet. 

The fact that there was once a Wix collectible that turned into another collectible however is 
very sad. Like, staff, please, release a official Wix collectible. Also, bring back those Holiday Gifts
collectibles as permanently collectibles. They are looking pretty nice.


----------



## Alienfish (Jan 5, 2019)

Thank you for making this  I don't remember the timer clock thing but I do remember the toothpaste stuff aha.

- - - Post Merge - - -

time stopper* forgot to check its name i'm tired.


----------



## Snowesque (Jan 5, 2019)

Ahhh nice, I've been looking for images for some of these.
If anybody knows anything more about Wix and the Toothpaste I'm interested to know.
I think they had something to do with being cursed/getting rid of a curse but I'm not sure since those Woods posts get removed.


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Jan 5, 2019)

Snowesque said:


> Ahhh nice, I've been looking for images for some of these.
> If anybody knows anything more about Wix and the Toothpaste I'm interested to know.
> I think they had something to do with being cursed/getting rid of a curse but I'm not sure since those Woods posts get removed.



During that event, the dark candies at the time are the ones that curse you. If you receive it, you are cursed. Like getting banned, your avatar and signature disappears. Not like getting banned, you still have posting privileges and your username disappears as well (as the font is gray and courier new). The spooky toothpaste was introduced to ward off the curse.

And I think the Wix collectible is a prank collectible like the fleas and the Pierrot collectible.


----------



## Snowesque (Jan 5, 2019)

*Alolan_Apples *
Thanks for the info! 
Do you remember which and all the years they were used?

Also, being cursed is a small price to pay for a Dark Candy.


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Jan 5, 2019)

The Wix collectible was in 2017. And the Toothpaste was in 2014.

The Dark Candy is a reoccuring collectible.


----------



## Heyden (Jan 5, 2019)

Idk if you know but there's this ugly ass cake from 2012 which counts I guess since it was in circulation at one point lmao, I'm pretty sure it converted into the regular cake but idk maybe asking one of the older members would confirm it










unrelated but i recall you asking about the weird dolls and there's apparently 13, excluding the ones given to tina and oblivia and whoever 



Spoiler:  











also I'm using the wayback machine if anyone's curious, it's pretty cool to see what TBT looked like a few years back


----------



## cornimer (Jan 5, 2019)

Heyden said:


> Idk if you know but there's this ugly ass cake from 2012 which counts I guess since it was in circulation at one point lmao, I'm pretty sure it converted into the regular cake but idk maybe asking one of the older members would confirm it
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Omk what is that thing lol


----------



## Wildtown (Jan 5, 2019)

what are all those cakes? like the second choco cake?


----------



## Jacob (Jan 5, 2019)

Wildtown said:


> what are all those cakes? like the second choco cake?



When the tasty cake was created to take the place of the Cake, the chocolate cake got a redesign to match the tasty cake's background.


----------



## Chicha (Jan 5, 2019)

Great list, Jacob! Thanks!

I second wishing the present collectibles were actual collectibles! They look so pretty for any occasion really!

I remember the Halloween trail collectibles stayed. All those yellow collectibles... :-:


----------



## Justin (Jan 5, 2019)

Heyden said:


> Idk if you know but there's this ugly ass cake from 2012 which counts I guess since it was in circulation at one point lmao, I'm pretty sure it converted into the regular cake but idk maybe asking one of the older members would confirm it
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I don't even remember that cake. I don't think it's a separate item or anything, just converted into the newer one. Well, the stale one that is.

By the way, I don't think we will sticky this, however I have added it as a link in the OP of the other collectible thread as an easy way of getting back here when it falls down the pages.


----------



## LambdaDelta (Jan 5, 2019)

bring back ugly cake 2019

also, lmao that weird doll shop info blurb


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Jan 5, 2019)

Seriously guys try the wayback machine it's like entering alternate universes of TBT.  I could browse for hours and not get bored.


----------



## Wildtown (Jan 5, 2019)

ThatOneMarshalFangirl said:


> Seriously guys try the wayback machine it's like entering alternate universes of TBT.  I could browse for hours and not get bored.



ikr! i just basically search for old collectible threads and see if there still selling!!


----------



## LambdaDelta (Jan 5, 2019)

also, maybe it's just me, but seeing the ugly cake makes me wish most/all of the collectibles with basic backgrounds just removed their background and border altogether

so like everything except the non-patch/trophy fair collectibles and anything else with a sky/ground background


----------



## Trundle (Jan 5, 2019)

The "stale cake" was the original cake. I don't know what that abomination is, but if I had to guess I'd say it was a Halloween temporary reskin of the stale cake.


----------



## skarmoury (Jan 5, 2019)

look at all these collectibles. so many
I actually miss the christmas gifts in 2015? I wish there was an option to not open the presents at all lol. Also, I'm p sure the stale cake had higher demand when the design was retired. I miss the stale cake too. :')
This is a really cool list!! :0


----------



## LambdaDelta (Jan 5, 2019)

I ended up missing the entirety of the 2015 christmas event, due to being away for the holidays. which always kinda disappointed me, since the presents gimmick seemed like a rather neat idea

at least some people were nice enough to send me some mittens while away


----------



## Alienfish (Jan 6, 2019)

LambdaDelta said:


> I ended up missing the entirety of the 2015 christmas event, due to being away for the holidays. which always kinda disappointed me, since the presents gimmick seemed like a rather neat idea
> 
> at least some people were nice enough to send me some mittens while away



yeah same, too busy with uni and holidays x.x


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Jan 6, 2019)

LambdaDelta said:


> I ended up missing the entirety of the 2015 christmas event, due to being away for the holidays. which always kinda disappointed me, since the presents gimmick seemed like a rather neat idea
> 
> at least some people were nice enough to send me some mittens while away



I missed that event too. I thought I was done with Bell Tree by then, after seeing some of my favorite members announcing that they’re leaving this site permanently, so I wasn’t here for the TBT Spooktacular, Jingle’s Jolly Jamboree, the 2016 Egg Hunt, and four Bell Tree Directs (including the one that restocked groups and raised their price to 42,000 TBT). But GameFAQs is not a good community for me to stay on, so I returned when the Bell Tree Fair of 2016 was about to begin.


----------



## toadsworthy (Jan 12, 2019)

bump this important godsend


----------



## Valzed (Jan 12, 2019)

There are even more Halloween collectibles?! I didn't know there were 2 Jacks! I so want the 2016 Jack and that gorgeous Dark Candy.


----------



## LambdaDelta (Jan 12, 2019)

was the pokeball ever actually animated?

asking, since I found an animated pokeball collectible while sorting through some files with a file name that makes it seem possible. but I can't remember if it ever was or if this was just some user edit


----------



## Snowesque (Jan 12, 2019)

*Valzed *

They're the same collectible. The version we have now is what it was updated to.


----------



## Valzed (Jan 12, 2019)

Snowesque said:


> *Valzed *
> 
> They're the same collectible. The version we have now is what it was updated to.



Aww! I would have loved to have both versions. Thank you for letting me know.


----------



## Zane (Jan 12, 2019)

LambdaDelta said:


> was the pokeball ever actually animated?
> 
> asking, since I found an animated pokeball collectible while sorting through some files with a file name that makes it seem possible. but I can't remember if it ever was or if this was just some user edit



During the first Pok?ball raffle the Pok?balls were animated briefly to spin in a circle :p (iirc)


----------



## Jeremy (Jan 12, 2019)

Keep in mind that a lot of the information on the TBT wiki is wrong, especially the collectible page. Wikia/Fandom wikis are community-run, so none of it is official information and can often be incorrect, especially when there aren't many editors.


----------



## Snowesque (Jan 12, 2019)

*Zane *

Oh heck that sounds cool, I wonder what that looked like.


----------



## LambdaDelta (Jan 12, 2019)

Snowesque said:


> *Zane *
> 
> Oh heck that sounds cool, I wondered what that looked like.









here it is

and for convenience's sake, here's all the other animated collectibles (currently) released
























including magical fireworks, in the following animation release order:
new year's, valentine's, fourth of july, guy fawkes night, jolly redds


















joke animated collectible (currently not officially released)






and not actually animated, but simply done so to showcase its transformation during periods where active


----------



## Jacob (Jan 12, 2019)

As currently posted, this list is pretty much completely independent from the Wiki, that's just where I got the majority of the collectible images. I did feel the need to leave a little info about the wiki in the beginning, however, because these are both member-run lists and references for people trying to get educated on the collectibles' histories. There are no real other ways to find out about the wiki other than here than to google it.

@Jeremy, I added your comment to the OP because I understand the staff doesn't want to enforce either this or the wiki as official. LMK if you want me to take it off for any reason

Also the pokeball raffle ticket when downloaded as a PNG/JPG (I can't upload GIF files to this list) is the same orientation as the original Pokeball, do you guys think its still worth putting in the list?

-

Edit: I added short Pokeball Raffle Collectible info under the Pokeballs' spoiler.


----------



## LambdaDelta (Jan 12, 2019)

should be noted that page numbers are dependent on settings (the thread is still on page 2 for me). so a better method would be just to directly link to any posts in question via using the copy link location function where it says the post#


----------



## Zane (Jan 12, 2019)

oh, the animated Pok?ball wasn't the ticket, the pre-existing Pok?balls were just made to spin for the duration of the raffle ! It still used that gold Willy Wonka ticket. (I remember because a lot of people wanted to keep the ticket. And the spinning Pok?balls. Haha)


----------



## LambdaDelta (Jan 12, 2019)

edited the spinning pokeball post with (I believe) all the other animated collectibles. plus animated the valentine's rose for changes showcasing purposes

if I missed any, let me know, and I'll put in as well


----------



## Jacob (Jan 19, 2019)

News for those interested, I found a 2nd 2012/maybe early 2013 Original Cake design that matches the weird doll's design a little bit:






OP updated accordingly


----------



## Justin (Jan 19, 2019)

That's the "first' cake, discarding whatever the hell that weird not-really-a-collectible one is.

EDIT: Thinking about it more, I think that other weird one was never actually a "collectible" but rather it was just used as the Shop icon for some reason and then later changed to be the same as the actual collectible.

We have the option to display a different icon for in the Shop, it's rarely used for actual collectibles like the Cake. You can see it used for some raffle tickets in the past where it's larger in the Shop than it is in a user sidebar. Same with some forum add-ons.


----------



## MasterM64 (Jan 19, 2019)

Justin said:


> That's the "first' cake, discarding whatever the hell that weird not-really-a-collectible one is.



Hey Justin, would it be possible for this thread to be pinned especially since it is not a pricing guide in any form? I think it would be awesome if this thread was pinned especially since it a really good reference for collectible collectors!


----------



## Justin (Jan 19, 2019)

MasterM64 said:


> Hey Justin, would it be possible for this thread to be pinned especially since it is not a pricing guide in any form? I think it would be awesome if this thread was pinned especially since it a really good reference for collectible collectors!



Could change in the future but for now I have decided to not sticky it, but included a link in the other sticky thread.


----------



## MasterM64 (Jan 19, 2019)

Justin said:


> Could change in the future but for now I have decided to not sticky it, but included a link in the other sticky thread.



Sounds good Justin, thank you for responding and for your explanation!


----------



## Jacob (Jan 19, 2019)

Justin said:


> EDIT: Thinking about it more, I think that other weird one was never actually a "collectible" but rather it was just used as the Shop icon for some reason and then later changed to be the same as the actual collectible.
> 
> We have the option to display a different icon for in the Shop, it's rarely used for actual collectibles like the Cake. You can see it used for some raffle tickets in the past where it's larger in the Shop than it is in a user sidebar. Same with some forum add-ons.



Oh wow, that explains why I could never find it active under any profiles. I'm gonna add this to the OP under the cakes tab, let me know if you don't want it in the OP for any reason


----------



## Luna Moonbug (Feb 2, 2019)

good job....do you by any chance have suggested price of each of the collectibles? or do you know anyone who made one lately?


----------



## Jacob (Feb 2, 2019)

Luna Moonbug said:


> good job....do you by any chance have suggested price of each of the collectibles? or do you know anyone who made one lately?



Thank you!


I know these two guides are pretty much up-to-date:
https://www.belltreeforums.com/showthread.php?461077-Collectible-Guide-Now-Open!-Updated-1-22-2019

https://www.belltreeforums.com/showthread.php?417612-Collectible-Sales-Data


----------



## Jacob (Feb 8, 2019)

Finally some new action coming! B)

(Please don't vote pink or blue if the time comes, having a different color could make it the rarest hybrid yet...)​


----------



## Jacob (Feb 9, 2019)

And... updated =)​


----------



## LambdaDelta (Feb 10, 2019)

was really nice of the staff to just go straight to pink hybrids, and skip all the pointless voting


----------



## MasterM64 (Feb 18, 2019)

Giving this awesome thread a bump!  I am definitely curious to see what the next new hybrid flower collectibles will be next Flower Week!


----------



## Valzed (Mar 1, 2019)

I feel stupid. I just realized that what I thought was the Chaos Egg is actually the Zen Egg. All this time I've been admiring the Zen Egg. It's not that the Chaos Egg isn't nice it's just not the egg I was actually looking at. I think I need more sleep....


----------



## Jacob (Mar 16, 2019)

Updated 

Kaleidoclover is the 135th tradable collectible on TBT :]​


----------



## Biancasbotique (Mar 16, 2019)

Jacob said:


> Updated
> 
> Kaleidoclover is the 135th tradable collectible on TBT :]​



it's pretty!!


----------



## toadsworthy (Mar 25, 2019)

bump.... i was looking for this


----------



## MasterM64 (Mar 25, 2019)

toadsworthy said:


> bump.... i was looking for this



Quite honestly, I wish this thread was pinned so everyone can access it with ease in the future! o/


----------



## Trundle (Mar 25, 2019)

MasterM64 said:


> Quite honestly, I wish this thread was pinned so everyone can access it with ease in the future! o/



It's on the OP of the Collectibles General thread if you ever can't find it.


----------



## MasterM64 (Mar 25, 2019)

Trundle said:


> It's on the OP of the Collectibles General thread if you ever can't find it.



That's good to know and I forgot Justin did that recently to be honest! xD


----------



## Jacob (Apr 7, 2019)

*Updated*

Happy Spring!​


----------



## Jacob (Apr 20, 2019)

*Updated With 2019 Easter Eggs*

So gorgeous Laudine!

Pastel Disco is my favorite​


----------



## LambdaDelta (Apr 22, 2019)

added the joke animated dancing 7 egg to my animated collectibles post


----------



## toadsworthy (Apr 23, 2019)

You need to add dancing 7 egg.... it happened


----------



## Jacob (May 5, 2019)

*Quick Update*

Added Animated 7 Egg along with the other Easter Eggs. May it never be forgotten... unfortunately.


Reminder all animated versions of collectibles can be seen here: https://www.belltreeforums.com/showthread.php?462249-List-of-All-TBT-Collectibles&p=8094383&viewfull=1#post8094383
(Post 47, and the Animated 7 Egg used for this list, was made by *LambdaDelta*)​


----------



## LambdaDelta (May 5, 2019)

I appreciate the credit, but all I did was save an upload the animated image to my imgur account lol


----------



## Jacob (May 8, 2019)

Hey everyone, I thought it would be useful for the community/collectors to have a list of the collectibles in color-coordinated order, for lineup purposes. I updated the OP with it! I hope some people find it useful. Info from OP:

A big factor in collectible trading and collecting for many users is the ability to have specific color aesthetics. I compiled a color coordinated list for collectors to use as reference if they want to see how many collectibles fall under a certain color scheme. This is only made up of tradable collectibles (ie. No prizes, no patches, no addons).






** Color schemes might not be perfect! **​


----------



## LambdaDelta (May 8, 2019)

yup, yup. we still desperately need more lighter blue/turquoise collectibles


----------



## cornimer (May 8, 2019)

That's so cool! Nice work Jacob


----------



## seliph (May 8, 2019)

the lack of black..... disgusting


----------



## LambdaDelta (May 8, 2019)

gyro said:


> the lack of black..... disgusting



also one of the only black collectibles being among the rarest most expensive items on the site

gg anyone wanting a full dark lineup


----------



## Stella-Io (May 9, 2019)

I am really loving the colour coordinated section, it really helps out when searching for a specific colour scheme.

The lack of purple collectables thou that aren't flowers. We need more purple.


----------



## Jacob (May 12, 2019)

Hi everyone, I updated the OP once again- this time I added the original shop prices for every collectible in a spoiler within their respective name spoilers. Right now, each list is pretty beta-looking so I promise I will find a prettier way to demonstrate each collectible's original price... one day.

_*Fun Update Notes!*_

- I changed the name of "Lucky Clover" to the correct name "Spring Shamrock." It's been wrong this whole time... yikes

- I am currently missing the original prices of Coco, Lucky, and Purple Bat Potion. Does anybody know how much these cost in the shop?

- If a collectible's price looks like "yellow candy - 5/19/39 bells," those are every unique value the collectible has been priced at each time it was released. 


That's all, enjoy collectors


----------



## hestu (May 12, 2019)

- - - Post Merge - - -


----------



## cornimer (May 12, 2019)

Lucky was 180!


----------



## Jacob (May 12, 2019)




----------



## LambdaDelta (May 12, 2019)

> 2013 Patch - 2 tickets
> 2016 patch - 5 tickets
> 2014 patch - 5 tickets
> 2017 patch - 3 tickets



why this order?
?
also, could probably just mark as contest/event prize for those things?

also also, the snowflake was purchasable at a point?


----------



## Gracelia (May 13, 2019)

There are so many new collectibles since the last time I'd been here! Still super pretty~


----------



## Naekoya (May 13, 2019)

Gracelia said:


> There are so many new collectibles since the last time I'd been here! Still super pretty~



grace! omggg <3333


----------



## Naekoya (May 15, 2019)




----------



## Jacob (Jun 21, 2019)

This feels like a good time for a bump!​


----------



## lars708 (Jun 26, 2019)

LambdaDelta said:


> here it is
> 
> and for convenience's sake, here's all the other animated collectibles (currently) released
> 
> ...



Ew it's the cursed tetris collectible


----------



## Naekoya (Jun 30, 2019)




----------



## will. (Jun 30, 2019)

Naekoya said:


>



whyd you bump this tho


----------



## Jacob (Jun 30, 2019)

donnellcrossing said:


> whyd you bump this tho



Certain threads serve different purposes than buying/selling threads, in that they don't need comments to stay relevant. It's still an active thread, and without bumps it'll fall multiple pages back in the marketplace. 

I personally really appreciate anyone who bumps this (Thank you as always Jane <3) because it both supports me and lets me know that people are still interested and that I should keep it up to date always, and because a lot of newer members might not have ever seen it or found other links to it. 
I'm still bumping it from time to time as well so it's by no means a dead thread, I don't think a bump every few days to keep static/relevant-to-the-board information is wrong


----------



## will. (Jun 30, 2019)

Jacob said:


> Certain threads serve different purposes than buying/selling threads, in that they don't need comments to stay relevant. It's still an active thread, and without bumps it'll fall multiple pages back in the marketplace.
> 
> I personally really appreciate anyone who bumps this (Thank you as always Jane <3) because it both supports me and lets me know that people are still interested and that I should keep it up to date always, and because a lot of newer members might not have ever seen it or found other links to it.
> I'm still bumping it from time to time as well so it's by no means a dead thread, I don't think a bump every few days to keep static/relevant-to-the-board information is wrong



oh i didn't even think of that ok. good reason to bump i guess


----------



## Flyffel (Aug 18, 2019)

Thank you for this, maybe someone will add the story of the collectibles at some point, too.


----------



## Jacob (Aug 19, 2019)

Flyffel said:


> Thank you for this, maybe someone will add the story of the collectibles at some point, too.


Honestly not a bad idea, maybe I'll add info for some of the more obscure ones on a rainy day or something. Right now though, there is this timeline thread:
https://www.belltreeforums.com/show...imeline-Line-up-Help-Thread-(Live)&highlight=
and also the Collectible's wiki has info on most of them. I think that's linked in the OP

Thank you for bumping this thread for me :]


PS, thread news-- I updated the Info section a little bit, and brought the color code key out of the spoiler


----------



## Jacob (Aug 26, 2019)

*Updated*

- Added Red Turnip and Watering Can* to Independent Releases 
- Added their shop prices


Good luck to everyone watering their turnips!​


----------



## LambdaDelta (Aug 26, 2019)

shouldn't we add the house letters raffle ticket too, or nah?


----------



## will. (Aug 26, 2019)

LambdaDelta said:


> shouldn't we add the house letters raffle ticket too, or nah?



i think that would belong on the wiki and not on here. the wiki has a lot of collectibles that symbolize other things just like the raffle ticket one in this case.


----------



## Jacob (Aug 27, 2019)

LambdaDelta said:


> shouldn't we add the house letters raffle ticket too, or nah?



I thought about it, but we don't know if this raffle ticket is something that is gonna show in our sidebars yet. If it does I would probably add it, but at the moment it's more similar to like, a TBT Fair video game raffle ticket. It's not really a collectible just an image to represent what you could win. So I'd consider it more of an add-on


----------



## Jacob (Sep 2, 2019)

*Updated*

- Added Tortimer and his price under Characters and to the Total Collectible's count​


----------



## Jacob (Sep 9, 2019)

*Update*

- Not entirely sure the origin story of these 3, but a dark cake, dark pear, and dark orange collectible exists in TBT's collectible library as seen by their image address, so they're official collectible designs.

Added to their respective categories.
You can't collect them!​


----------



## Jacob (Oct 5, 2019)

*Update*

- A little overdue, but the Rotten Red Turnip is different from the original Rotten Turnip, something I didn't update originally!
Added to the Independant releases section.
You can't collect it!​


----------



## Wildtown (Oct 5, 2019)

tfw jacob bumps this as your looking for it...xd


----------



## LambdaDelta (Oct 11, 2019)

just recently occurred to me, but unless I'm misremembering about it being displayable during the time it was around, I believe the recent special snowflake raffle ticket needs adding as well?

(the monochrome edited version of the proper special snowflake collectible raffle ticket)


----------



## Maria of Moonlake (Oct 24, 2019)

Aww man... Some of them are so cute but so expensive... T_T


----------



## Jacob (Oct 28, 2019)

*Update*

- New Halloween collectibles! Get your favorites!
- Updated the look of the halloween section.

- I'm not sure if anyone really reads these update posts, but I'm thinking of updating the list to put old/retired collectibles in the spoilers of each section, so it's ONLY the collectibles visible that are permanent. One day...

If calculations are correct, that makes 145 tradable collectibles that you can buy in the marketplace!!​


----------



## Jacob (Oct 30, 2019)

Quick Update: 

Weird doll is no longer classified (unofficially) as *retired*. Good luck to everyone entering the raffle!!


----------



## RoyNumber1 (Oct 31, 2019)

I find it weird for weird doll to be obtainable in a way, even if it's only for five lucky users.


----------



## Jacob (Oct 31, 2019)

*New Update!! Kinda Big!*


- Introducing a new layout for the list!! There is a lot of work to do to the body copy which I will be doing tonight, inconsistencies in the spacing on the list itself will be worked out as each season/event gets updated!! Hopefully this shows more clearly which collectibles users can collect, sell, or neither.

- also added in the monochromatic Special Snowflake Raffle Ticket, finally!

If I missed any collectibles, spelled something wrong, or anything like that please let me know!!! :]​


----------



## Lavamaize (Oct 31, 2019)

Thank you so much!


----------



## Alienfish (Oct 31, 2019)

Dang man that's a really awesome update... great work!


----------



## Naekoya (Oct 31, 2019)

the best! ╰(*?︶`*)╯


----------



## Naekoya (Nov 2, 2019)




----------



## kikotoot (Nov 2, 2019)

I wish there was a 2018 fair patch, then I could alternate holiday candy canes and patches in my top row


----------



## LambdaDelta (Nov 4, 2019)

btw, did you hit up the saturation or something?

because I swear everything looks far brighter than it should now


----------



## kikotoot (Nov 7, 2019)

bumping this!


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Dec 27, 2019)

If I may ask, why is the contrast so high on the collectible pictures?


----------



## LambdaDelta (Dec 29, 2019)

I updated my animated collectibles post with the magical fireworks

which taking into account it having the distinct feature of changing based on the event/holiday, I gave it its own row. so all the different animations can be shown off and formally distinguished from one another


----------



## Jacob (Jan 2, 2020)

*Update*





































Heyo everybody! I've been working on an update tonight, and I'm about halfway done. Hopefully tomorrow, I will have time to finish the update completely, but here are some things I changed to the list!:

- The layout is back to it's older format, breaking up the image list via individual categories
- All versions of collectibles, active, retired, and non-tradable, are all grouped together to condense the huge list of collectibles
- I added the new collectibles from the recent events! Swamp Potion, Bloodshot potion, Red balloon, light blue balloon, orange balloon, Aurora, Snow bunny, Yule log, 2019 Candy Cane, fire works, and Dreamy Party Popper. Big month!! Please let me know if I missed any so far

The typed out portion of this list has not been updated so far, this includes:
- order of collectibles as they appear in the list
- prices and documentation for new collectibles
- the total collectible count
- inclusion of old balloon designs
- etc

All of which I will hopefully finish by tomorrow! :]​


----------



## Peace.from.Glitopia (Jan 2, 2020)

How do you collect them??


----------



## Jacob (Jan 2, 2020)

Peace.from.Glitopia said:


> How do you collect them??



2 main ways!

- You can visit the shop here: (click), and browse through some of the collectibles and shops.
Some shops require bells that you can make by posting on the forums, and some shops require special currencies that you earn through site events.

- You can also buy collectibles from other members, you can send them bells and they can send u collectibles! There are lots of different resources around the TBT Marketplace to guide you through it all, but (this thread) is the number 1 for starting out, as it teaches you how to send bells and collectibles to other members. 



If you have more specific questions, you can ask anyone in (this thread) and I'm sure a bunch of us would wanna help you out =)


----------



## Naekoya (Jan 5, 2020)




----------



## Jacob (Jan 16, 2020)

*Update!*
_and bump
_


Jacob said:


> All of which I will hopefully finish by tomorrow! :]



Ok so exactly two weeks later...

- I updated the collectible's listed layout, correct size and now the list explicitly states which ones are tradable vs not
- I updated /most/ of the test lists in the spoilers under each category! Finally. 
--- Easter still needs to be reordered.
- I made a much larger color coordinated list this time around, including old versions of collectibles and non tradables, for whatever the needs are :thinking: I believe a few old versions of collectibles might not be present.​
*Things I need to update later*

I cannot find the image source for the Dancing Animated 7 Egg, so if anyone has that please let me know! Alternatively, I haven't looked really hard so I can probably find it tonight myself.

I need to update the Easter Collectibles section a bit more.

Almost all of the Prices section in the spoilers need to be relooked. While most of them should be accurate, some collectibles are missing entirely since its been a while since I updated that. I am still searching for a nicer way to do that.

And finally I need to recount all the collectible designs! I believe the final number I have list is potentially inaccurate.



That's it!! Big update, but still not complete. I am so slow 
/lazy
​


----------



## kikotoot (Jan 16, 2020)

I appreciate how the feathers and balloons were lined up a ton


----------



## Jacob (Jan 16, 2020)

PS. I believe there is a blurriness issue happening right now (it doesn't really look bad on my end but I think it does on others), do you guys notice that or no ? I can change it later tonight but I'm just curious if it's a local or universal problem



kikotoot said:


> I appreciate how the feathers and balloons were lined up a ton


Ha, ty!


----------



## kikotoot (Jan 16, 2020)

No problem! It makes the sky look very festive


----------



## Jacob (Jan 17, 2020)

*Update!*
_part 2
_

Blur issue should be fixed, I adjusted the layout a bit :]

Easter collectibles names are now in order

Dancing Egg 7 was FOUND

All recounting has been done as well, the current tally is:​
*Total Design Count: 254

Total "Tradable" Collectibles Count: 153*


A big shouddout to *LambdaDelta* for helping me out with the new layout, my files were formatting too large and autoresized which created the blur- she compiled the layout images for me this time around !
​


----------



## kikotoot (Jan 18, 2020)

a row of galaxy eggs and a row of star glow wands would be too awesome to ever be a thing

- - - Post Merge - - -

/bump!


----------



## will. (Jan 24, 2020)

bump!


----------



## LambdaDelta (Feb 14, 2020)

added the valentine's fireworks to the animated collectibles post


----------



## will. (Feb 16, 2020)

bump


----------



## Jacob (Feb 17, 2020)

Deciding not to put every iteration of the fireworks in the OP, Lambda's post has them all so far! They would show up as a black sky each time in the OP. 

The new heart fireworks make--

Total Design Count: *255*
*Counting Pokeball and Spinning Pokeball separately, counting each Fireworks design separately*


/small update


----------



## Miharu (Feb 17, 2020)




----------



## Jacob (Mar 16, 2020)

*Update*

Added Toilet Paper :]






Total Design Count: *255*​


----------



## 22lexi (Mar 17, 2020)

Handy! I'm so excited for easter - always my favourite forum event and my fave way to get collectibles! (I was going to make some egg jokes but decided it would be better not to... lol)

- - - Post Merge - - -

^ and the toilet paper one is the funniest thing


----------



## Jacob (Mar 26, 2020)

*Update* 






Added the New Horizons token!

So cute, pick it up before it goes out of stock FOREVER.
Total design count is now *256*, due for a recount coming up.



:]​


----------



## Jacob (Apr 5, 2020)

Bumping this to give everyone something collectibles-related to look at while we wait


----------



## fallenchaoskitten (Apr 18, 2020)

Helping bump this back up now that shop and bells are alive again... thus more trading happening!


----------



## Jacob (May 12, 2020)

Been a while, bumping this for new collectors

Edit: I've also done some minor edited to the OP, visuals sake!


----------



## Jacob (May 22, 2020)

Cool if I bump this? You guys should join the collectible's discord!


----------



## Fye (May 22, 2020)

Jacob said:


> Cool if I bump this? You guys should join the collectible's discord!
> 
> vvvvv


----------



## Lotusblossom (Jun 26, 2020)

What does that mean not tradable?!?! Does that mean I can never get the Aurora:'( oh no


----------



## Lancelot (Jun 26, 2020)

Lotusblossom said:


> What does that mean not tradable?!?! Does that mean I can never get the Aurora:'( oh no


It means you cant trade them

Aurora, Snow Bunny and whatever the other Christmas one was last year should become tradeable this Christmas I believe though. So you can probably get an aurora then, assuming they don't come back to the shop.


----------



## LambdaDelta (Jun 26, 2020)

I mean, they'll likely all return to the shop _and_ be made tradeable. like how the gold candy was for the balloon tour's christmas week

also, that last collectible was the yule log


----------



## Jacob (Jun 26, 2020)

I just did my best to update this to be even more minimalistic. Hopefully I didn't make things more confusing than ever. Constructive criticism of the layout is always appreciated? Having a hard time navigating these non-attractive spoilers... sigh.


----------



## Jacob (Jun 28, 2020)

Bumping this one more time to announce that I updated the full list of collectibles arranged by color, now includes add-ons! just in case that might ever be needed.

I also updated the look of the list one more time with headers, however it is optimized for desktop and not mobile. I will be continuing to tweak up, but I think I like the colored event names?


----------



## jo_electric (Jun 28, 2020)

Super useful, thanks for compiling!


----------



## Naekoya (Jul 1, 2020)




----------



## LambdaDelta (Jul 4, 2020)

updated my animated collectibles post to include the fourth of july fireworks variant


----------



## Naekoya (Jul 6, 2020)




----------



## Jacob (Jul 6, 2020)

*Update*





- 4th of July fireworks variation is our newest collectible! Big thanks to Lambda for keeping the animated collectibles post updated! I update the OP accordingly



LambdaDelta said:


> updated my animated collectibles post to include the fourth of july fireworks variant



- Total "design" count is now 257. Subject for a recount soon!

- A big Thank You!! to those who bump this thread when it falls :]

- This thread and it's horizontal sizing has now been updated to be most optimal for mobile viewers​


----------



## Naekoya (Jul 8, 2020)




----------



## Naekoya (Jul 15, 2020)




----------



## Jacob (Jul 21, 2020)

I’m on mobile now so just throwing in a quick bump to announce the new seashell collectibles!! Perfect to match your ice cream collectibles

Will be putting in an official update soon, but go check out the new collectibles in the Animal Crossing: New Horizons board, latest contest!

Bump


----------



## Jacob (Aug 13, 2020)

*Update*






Jacob said:


> I’m on mobile now so just throwing in a quick bump to announce the new seashell collectibles!! Perfect to match your ice cream collectibles
> 
> Will be putting in an official update soon, but go check out the new collectibles in the Animal Crossing: New Horizons board, latest contest!
> 
> Bump


Nearly a month late^ I've finally added Pink Shell and Blue Shell to the list!

I've changed their category from TBT Beach Party to TBT Summers

Total design count is now 259
*Has not been verified in quite some time*​


----------



## LambdaDelta (Aug 16, 2020)

animated collectibles post updated


----------



## Jacob (Aug 17, 2020)

*Update*


 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 




TBT Fair 2020 brings 13 completely new collectibles to the site!



LambdaDelta said:


> animated collectibles post updated



Good luck to everyone aiming for specific collectibles!​


----------



## Jacob (Aug 18, 2020)

*Update*




377.png (Goose Plush), a new collectible only owned by 1 (that i know as of now) member ! Fun!!

here's a little page I keep track of but wanna share as it's applicable here:





collectibles only owned by 1 known member!​


----------



## Jacob (Sep 13, 2020)

*A late but necessary update*​The illusive Goose Plush has been updated to match the other plush backgrounds, instead of a night-sky background. This happened a little while ago! I also found out that there are more than 1 Goose Plushes, no longer making it a Legendary Collectible :]

Let's look forward to our new upcoming VESTA COLLECTIBLE!


----------



## Jacob (Sep 18, 2020)

*Update*
_Post TBT Fair 2020



_
- Vesta joins the Character Collectibles category as the 12 villager in the series, and our 165th* Tradable collectible!





- Goose Plush is the first Fair Collectible to _Disappear After Event_


- We now have 275* Total Collectible designs :]
(Vesta has Collectible ID 378, perhaps there are over 100 hidden gems?)


_* Subject to a recount_​


----------



## jo_electric (Sep 18, 2020)

I’m just curious, for the old design ones, did they just decide to change them as time passed? Like why so many cake designs? Were these the first collectibles ever released?


----------



## Jacob (Sep 19, 2020)

jo_electric said:


> I’m just curious, for the old design ones, did they just decide to change them as time passed? Like why so many cake designs? Were these the first collectibles ever released?


I believe cake came around 2012! So yes, most of these designs were used and changed just as collectibles evolved over time!!


----------



## Karmahri (Sep 19, 2020)

RIP to the goose plush, gone but not forgotten


----------



## LambdaDelta (Nov 11, 2020)

finally added the new fireworks design

	Post automatically merged: Nov 11, 2020

just as it got disabled LMAO


----------



## Jacob (Nov 27, 2020)

*Update*



 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 



It's been a dream for autumn lovers here at TBT! Updated the list with all the spooky new collectibles since last Halloween event​


----------



## Jacob (Dec 28, 2020)

*Update*



 

 

 

 

 



Christmas collectibles update! Great ones this year!​


----------



## Jacob (Feb 19, 2021)

*Update



 

*

- 2 cool new Festivale themed feathers! I put these under "Fair," I figured they should stay with the other feathers, but I'm open to opinions if anyone thinks they should be moved to Misc.
- I updated collectible count to acknowledge these 2 feathers are well as the late orange/yellow firework variation​


----------



## Jacob (Apr 3, 2021)

*Update*

New collectibles, happy easter!


----------



## Jacob (Apr 4, 2021)

I want to give a huge thank you to @BungoTheElf for organizing all of the tradable and untradable Easter collectibles! 
They're now individually uploaded, so you can copy the source code for these collectibles from here


----------



## Jacob (May 13, 2021)

*Update*


 

 

 

 



Added the Bell Tree World Championship collectibles!​


----------



## LambdaDelta (May 31, 2021)

updated the animated collectibles post to include the new redd fireworks design


----------



## Jacob (Jun 4, 2021)

Quick update to accommodate for this on the OP:



LambdaDelta said:


> updated the animated collectibles post to include the new redd fireworks design



Also fixed the placement of the recent patch collectible. I had it in a retired section on Misc, instead of untradable. Should be fixed now!

Also bump


----------



## GuerreraD (Jun 20, 2021)

Do I guess correctly that "Not tradable" means it cannot be gifted to/from another?  What a pity...


----------



## xara (Jun 20, 2021)

GuerreraD said:


> Do I guess correctly that "Not tradable" means it cannot be gifted to/from another?  What a pity...



yeah, that’s correct. it definitely sucks. >_<


----------



## Jacob (Jun 20, 2021)

GuerreraD said:


> Do I guess correctly that "Not tradable" means it cannot be gifted to/from another?  What a pity...


This is correct, sadly. Although, in the past, some non-tradable collectibles have eventually become tradable- Rainbow aurora, snow bunny, and Yule Log all come to mind. From my notes, it looks like both the Blue Shell and Pumpkin Pie collectibles (unofficially) have a _chance_ at becoming tradable in the future.


----------



## Jacob (Jul 11, 2021)

*Update



*
The new Cocotryoshka Doll from this summer's scavenger hunt has been added! I put it under the Christmas collectible section, but that is open to change, it's a pretty unique (interesting) collectible!​


----------



## Jacob (Jul 18, 2021)

*Update*



 

 



The new Quirky Doll from this summer's scavenger hunt has been added! I put it under the Halloween collectible section with the other dolls, but that is open to change.​


----------



## Jacob (Oct 9, 2021)

*Update*



















Very late, but I have finally added all of the Camp Bell Tree 2021 Collectibles in a new section! Please let me know if I messed anything up or we are missing some collectibles here :]

The total tradable collectible count has passed 200!​


----------



## BrokenSanity (Feb 7, 2022)

Hello! I don't know if you will ever see this but could you eventually add the brand new Valentines day collectiables that got released today? :3


----------



## Jacob (Jul 31, 2022)

*Update*

















































The list of collectibles is now entirely up to date, including the newest collectibles from Christmas, Valentines Day, and Easter of 2021. Looking forward to seeing next week's *Enchanted Forest *themed collectibles! Mushroom collectibles? Magical glowing collectibles? Can't wait to see!​


----------



## LambdaDelta (Sep 4, 2022)

added the enchanted bloom to the animated collectibles post


----------



## Jacob (Sep 5, 2022)

*Update*​All of the collectibles introduced this month for TBT Fair 2022 have now been added! This thread is now fully up to date with all things collectibles. Please let me know if you see any errors! It's starting to get a bitttt confusing!

- Our total collectible count is approximated at 365. One for every day of the year! About 225 of those designs are tradable in our community marketplace. 



LambdaDelta said:


> added the enchanted bloom to the animated collectibles post


 - Please see LambdaDelta's post for information/.gif files of all of the animated collectibles released. Thanks Lambda!

- Finally, let's take a look at (and appreciate) the collection of ALL of the TBT Fair tradable collectibles!:






Who else is obsessed?


Until next time, good luck collecting! And feel free to join us in the Collectibles Discord Channel, run and maintained by members of the community. *Link Here*


----------



## BrokenSanity (Sep 5, 2022)

Hello @Jacob!
I just wanted to point something out, the Yule Log, Snowbunny and Aurora Sky are still listed under "non-tradable" despite actually being tradable, was this intentional? Just wondering 
Anyways thank you for taking the time to update this!


----------



## Jacob (Sep 5, 2022)

BrokenSanity said:


> Hello @Jacob!
> I just wanted to point something out, the Yule Log, Snowbunny and Aurora Sky are still listed under "non-tradable" despite actually being tradable, was this intentional? Just wondering
> Anyways thank you for taking the time to update this!


Thanks for pointing this out, forgot to update when they became tradable. Reminds me that the new potions are currently _not_ actually tradable. Needs an update!

	Post automatically merged: Sep 5, 2022

Fixed


----------



## MiniPocketWorld (Sep 6, 2022)

Jacob said:


> Thanks for pointing this out, forgot to update when they became tradable. Reminds me that the new potions are currently _not_ actually tradable. Needs an update!
> 
> Post automatically merged: Sep 5, 2022
> 
> Fixed


Unless I am mistaken, I believe rebel gnome is not tradable  nvm my mistake


----------



## Jacob (Nov 1, 2022)

*Update*

Halloween collectibles have been added. Cheers!
(Ps. Ignore the white backgrounds on this off-white TBT theme, ha.)​


----------

